# O&W Computer Model NÂ°002



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello there,

I bought this one recently, an O&W computer, slide rule watch, 100 made..... but in very bad shape though:










I had in mind the wonderful Mike...'s example... (and I've bought the same NSA Novavit vintage band which fits the watch very nicely IMO)










(credit Mike...)

... and a bunch of old ads...










(O&W catalog, ca 1960)










(preston distributor catalog, 1969 - 9 years / + 20$)


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

... so I asked my watchmaker to do his best regarding these.

Here is the result (both pics below: credit LAO, my watchmaker)




























(Eta 2472, 17 jewels)










Not that bad, isn't it ?!?

Only the bezel is heavily damaged...

I'm in touch with Mr Wajs who kindly agree to check his stock... but who is not confident he'll find any replacement one.

Anyway, this is a great addition to my aviation related watch collection and I'm happy with it :angel_not:

Best regards


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice watch,your watch maker did a fantastic job.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one Fred, it's come up a treat. So only 100 of these where made that's intresting.

The trick is to see how much of the rest of the catalogue you can collect. This is as far as I got. Don't seem to see many old O&W's cropping up on E-Bay now.



















Crap pictures with a couple of more recent O&W's  but you get the idea.

Mike (I don't have the ... after my name on this side :dontgetit: )


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome restoration, ludi. And a lovely watch. Well played.


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

ludi said:


> ... so I asked my watchmaker to do his best regarding these.
> 
> Here is the result (both pics below: credit LAO, my watchmaker)
> 
> ...


That looks great. Can I ask what the diameter is? It looks massive.

Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

MIKE said:


> Nice one Fred, it's come up a treat. So only 100 of these where made that's intresting.
> 
> The trick is to see how much of the rest of the catalogue you can collect. This is as far as I got. Don't seem to see many old O&W's cropping up on E-Bay now.
> 
> ...


Sorry Mike (without the "..." unfortunately I can't edit my post) :sweatdrop:

I take the 100 number from Mr Wajs himself

BTW, wonderful collection of yours... I like especially the Moon orbiter and the Early Bird: fantastic watch and design :notworthy:

From now, I'm more into vintage Heuer (well, the right part of the catalog above  )

Below is my last sample (I know fftopic2: ... but still )










This O&W model nÂ°002 was a bet regarding its initial condition and I'm quite proud of the result....

Anyway, thank you Mike for the details and advice you had share with me all along the process :thumbsup:

Best regards.

Fred


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

ludi said:


>


That's truly stunning :thumbsup: Fred, sadly out of my league like all the older Heuer chrono's :crybaby: Be sure to post more pictures of any others you acquire might not be able to afford them but love looking and hearing about them :yes:

Mike


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Char1ie said:


> That looks great. Can I ask what the diameter is? It looks massive.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Charlie


Hello Charlie,

Sorry for that late answer :blush2:

Mine is 40mm wide, excluding crown (but see how the bezel is damaged... so maybe a bit wider ?!?)

Sunny days out there, so I tried on a vintage Swiss Tropic 19mm...










... well, pretty comfy I must say :yes:

Best rgds


----------



## therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

That's a great job on the restoration Ludi.

MIKE, fantastic collection you have there.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

therooster said:


> MIKE, fantastic collection you have there.


Thank You


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

beautiful vintage piece


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Very unusual and attractive watch. It has a real presence.

Great restoration too! :thumbsup:


----------

